# faulkner ultra Roll-up awning



## rzig303 (Sep 27, 2003)

I have a ~20' awning(Faulkner Ultra) for a 1988 Sunline trailer and it appears to no longer have enough tension to roll up anymore.  I can still hand roll it into it's upright stored position but it won't do it on it's own.
The arms are in good condition and the fabric is only a couple years old.   
The operating instructions don't provide any help with restoring tension. 
Any ideas?


----------



## sp (Oct 4, 2003)

faulkner ultra Roll-up awning

Hey rzig,

Climb up on your ladder and pull the bolt that runs thru the upper arm and into the tension winding cap. Hold the cap tight, lift it up and rotate it in the direction of the arrow about 7-8 times. Put it back it and rebolt. Now do the same thing on the other arm and then test it. If it still doesn't roll well, repeat steps but only wind a couple at a time.

Again, hold on tight!!    

Let us know how you do.
sp  :bleh:


----------



## pinewoodpete (Oct 5, 2009)

RE: faulkner ultra Roll-up awning

Hello You are one step ahead of me (Actually several) .  I have just purchased a 1989 Toyota C Class which has a Faulkner Ultra Roll Up Awning - I don't think the previous owner ever used it and I don't have any instructions so I don't really know where to start.  Don't suppose you have a computer copy of the instructions do you?  TIA

Pinewoodpete  :question:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 7, 2009)

Re: faulkner ultra Roll-up awning

rzig303, 
I suspect your springs are broken..at least one is.  Yesterday we had a Faulkner awning in the shop doing what yours is.  One spring was broken...luckly it was near the end of the spring and I was able to reattatch the shortened version on the end cap and saved it.  If it breaks again, we will have to throw it away.  Faulkner is out of business and parts are getting very hard to find.


----------

